# Clubhouse Golf



## stevelev (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure if anybody has used this store, online or in person???

I got a present from the better half for Xmas. The size on the item was way out, they should have been one size and they were 2 sizes above the marked size, not just on the tag but the label sewn in.".  Needless to say with article in hand I went back to Clubhouse Golf in Eccles, they do have an online store too.

When they never had an exchange at first the guy refused to refund, saying that it was all indicated on the little sign he had hidden away in all the junk on the counter. Even when I measured them infront of him and stated that they were therefor faulty 

As we got the credit note, we asked how long it was valid for, he replied that it was indefiniate. And would you believe it, we had to point out that the credit note did have an expiry date on it. 

And all this from the main guy there, no names, but initials PR, obviously nothing to do with good PR. 

I for one in future will only be using the store to try items on, and then order the right size at another retailer. Even though I have spent a lot of money in the store. The sad thing is I was eyeing up a pair of Galvin Green waterproofs, and when he started being arsey, that sale went out the window.  

ANYONE KNOW ANY ONLINE RETAILERS WHO SELL A VAST RANGE OF GG.


----------



## Basher (Dec 28, 2010)

Direct Golf flog it mate!


----------



## drawboy (Dec 28, 2010)

check this out and go back with this info.
http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/index/your...urned_goods.htm


----------



## Junior (Dec 28, 2010)

Used them a few times steve and found the staff in the store to be really helpful.  Perhaps he had a Christmas hangover


----------



## gjbike (Dec 28, 2010)

Was in there shop yesterday afternoon, have to say the guy behind the counter was very helpful.


----------



## stevelev (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats the problem, in the past I've always found them excellent. The guy who served us was the one my better half was originally served by, and when he served her first time round, she asked him specifically if she could get a refund on them as they where a gift for Xmas. He said yes, then denied saying it, and even tried to say it wasnt him, until I pointed out that the name on the receipt was his.

Maybe see what they are like in the new year, but very wary of giving them any money now, would rather pay extra in a shop with better service.


----------



## dangermouse (Dec 28, 2010)

surprised to hear that - I went in on the 23rd December to get my dad's presents - we got him a putter and a shirt. The guy who served was helpful, but no pressure sales technique or anything. Bearing in mind I was dressed in my scruffs, it was a pleasant surprise he left me alone to try the full range of putters for half an hour (and then price-matched an internet price on a scotty cameron).  

When it came to paying, he did tell me they wouldn't refund unwanted gifts unless faulty - only offering an exchange, hence am surprised at your experience (especially since I think we were served by the same person), given they seemed to anticipate exactly that happening when dealing with me.  I have found the younger members of staff less helpful in the past, but overall I use them above my local DG and AG.


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2010)

Have used them online and have always had excellent service, and some real bargains. Have recommended on here before, but sorry to hear of your problems.


----------



## surefire (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't want to be an arse, but I think technically, you may have been in the wrong. Your Mrs bought the wrong size, but the item was perfectly described, and not faulty. Sounds like the mistake was with her, not the shop or the product.

That said, being a regular customer, and the problem being obvious, I think the retailer should have just exchanged, or as this was not possible refunded you. Better to lose one sale from a regular who will come back, than to lose a customer forever.


----------



## surefire (Dec 29, 2010)

Just to back up my above post:

"There is no legal right to a refund or replacement if a present is the wrong size, colour or style, or it's unwanted. Exceptions include if the seller agreed to a refund or exchange on return of the goods, and for certain home shopping purchases, which can normally be cancelled for up to seven working days after delivery."

So it would be all down to what the seller agreed. Given no proof of this apart from the word of 2 people, legally the shopkeeper was right. 

Source:  http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Nl1/Newsroom/ChristmasHolidays/DG_071792


----------



## stevelev (Dec 29, 2010)

Just to back up my above post:

"There is no legal right to a refund or replacement if a present is the wrong size, colour or style, or it's unwanted. Exceptions include if the seller agreed to a refund or exchange on return of the goods, and for certain home shopping purchases, which can normally be cancelled for up to seven working days after delivery."

So it would be all down to what the seller agreed. Given no proof of this apart from the word of 2 people, legally the shopkeeper was right. 

Source:  http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Nl1/Newsroom/ChristmasHolidays/DG_071792

Click to expand...

That is where the problem lies. The size purchased was a 30" Waist, when the item was measured it was a 33" Waist, therefor the item was not as desciber when sold, and could be classed as faulty, as the size does match the size indicated within the the item on the sizing label or on the tag.  Thus making the item different from the description, or faulty, no matter which you choose, legally there is a refund payable.

I fully understand that if they said size X and they were Size X it is an exchange or credit note.  

Bu tthanks for your input


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had some good service from them especially on waterproofs so I'm surprised you are having so much trouble especially instore.


----------



## stevelev (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I may just pop back in let him know my concerns, and start fresh with them


----------



## surefire (Dec 30, 2010)

Ahh, I re-read the original post and realised I misinterpreted your statement. I thought you meant that the trousers were from a rack or hanger saying one size, but the label and tag said a different size, which was the products actual size.

In your actual situation, I think you have much more of a case, although I don't know how much of a get out clause there is in saying that the trousers are cut to fit someone with X" waist as opposed to the trousers have a X" waist.


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

Bought a complete new set of irons, woods, putter and bag as I have taken up golf again. Went away on holiday hoping to enjoy lots of golf only too have the bag start too fall apart.

Not a problem I thought until I took it back too be told that it would need too be sent off and looked at, when I pointed out that this wasn't really very good customer service the staff changed too we've had your money and now you don't matter mode. I have now been told that as this was outside the statutory 28 days (hard too return faulty goods when you're away on holiday) no refund is due, I have been offered a new bag (not needed as I had to purchase one when away) or a credit note which seeing as I will not give them any more of my business is rather pointless.

The happy upshot is that already two friends who previously spent large sums will not not shop there and I will actively tell as many people as possible too avoid.

You have been warned


----------



## Val (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			Bought a complete new set of irons, woods, putter and bag as I have taken up golf again. Went away on holiday hoping to enjoy lots of golf only too have the bag start too fall apart.

Not a problem I thought until I took it back too be told that it would need too be sent off and looked at, when I pointed out that this wasn't really very good customer service the staff changed too we've had your money and now you don't matter mode. I have now been told that as this was outside the statutory 28 days (hard too return faulty goods when you're away on holiday) no refund is due, I have been offered a new bag (not needed as I had to purchase one when away) or a credit note which seeing as I will not give them any more of my business is rather pointless.

The happy upshot is that already two friends who previously spent large sums will not not shop there and I will actively tell as many people as possible too avoid.

You have been warned
		
Click to expand...

And again.


Mods????


----------



## brendy (Oct 14, 2014)

Seems someone has a bee in their bonnet over this company. Digging up 4 year old threads and posting several copy+pastes wont help your problem fella and would ask you to stop now.



Happy hacker said:



			Bought a complete new set of irons, woods, putter and bag as I have taken up golf again. Went away on holiday hoping to enjoy lots of golf only too have the bag start too fall apart.

Not a problem I thought until I took it back too be told that it would need too be sent off and looked at, when I pointed out that this wasn't really very good customer service the staff changed too we've had your money and now you don't matter mode. I have now been told that as this was outside the statutory 28 days (hard too return faulty goods when you're away on holiday) no refund is due, I have been offered a new bag (not needed as I had to purchase one when away) or a credit note which seeing as I will not give them any more of my business is rather pointless.

The happy upshot is that already two friends who previously spent large sums will not not shop there and I will actively tell as many people as possible too avoid.

You have been warned
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

Why when my point is valid.

I apologize if the cut and paste isn't allowed but the facts of what I have posted are true and I would warn people of this particular companies treatment of customers.

Silly me I thought that something like this was encouraged too prevent anyone else having these issues.


----------



## Val (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			Why when my point is valid.

I apologize if the cut and paste isn't allowed but the facts of what I have posted are true and I would warn people of this particular companies treatment of customers.

Silly me I thought that something like this was encouraged too prevent anyone else having these issues.
		
Click to expand...

One swallow doesn't make a summer, yours is a very isolated case given the experience of the forum.


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes but too me valid and surely I'm allowed to offer my poor experience so your readers can make an informed choice.

I thought that was the very purpose of threads such as this?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			...
Not a problem I thought until I took it back too be told that it would need too be sent off and looked at, when I pointed out that this wasn't really very good customer service the staff changed too we've had your money and now you don't matter mode. *I have now been told that as this was outside the statutory 28 days (hard too return faulty goods when you're away on holiday) no refund is due, I have been offered a new bag (not needed as I had to purchase one when away) or a credit note *which seeing as I will not give them any more of my business is rather pointless.
...
		
Click to expand...

That actually seems like pretty fair, though not exceptional, Customer Service to me. Given the 28 day (long holiday? or forward planning) statutory period had expired, they weren't obliged to do anything! They've given you 2 reasonable other options, (one of which is not really on given the circumstances) but you simply want a refund (I'd probably prefer that too). 

I'd take the Credit Note and use it for the inevitable more purchases I'd make, but then boycott them.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2014)

Might I make a suggestion????


Change your handle to "unhappy hacker"


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 14, 2014)

Not fit for purpose, money back, check sale of goods act.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 14, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Not fit for purpose, money back, check sale of goods act.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. But there's a time limit, which may have been exceeded.


From a Citizens Advice site on the subject....

When can you get a refund?

The Sale of Goods Act 1979 says that any goods you buy from a trader must be:

of satisfactory quality
fit for purpose
match any description given.
If  they arenâ€™t, you normally have the right to return the goods and get all your money back. This is called a full refund. A full refund includes the cost of all postage and packing.

*This right only lasts for a very short time after you buy the goods. Youâ€™re allowed a short time to examine them and try them out, but you must tell the trader about the problem as soon as you find out about it.*


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Agreed. But there's a time limit, which may have been exceeded.


From a Citizens Advice site on the subject....

When can you get a refund?

The Sale of Goods Act 1979 says that any goods you buy from a trader must be:

of satisfactory quality
fit for purpose
match any description given.
If  they arenâ€™t, you normally have the right to return the goods and get all your money back. This is called a full refund. A full refund includes the cost of all postage and packing.

*This right only lasts for a very short time after you buy the goods. Youâ€™re allowed a short time to examine them and try them out, but you must tell the trader about the problem as soon as you find out about it.*

Click to expand...

If what the OP says is correct IMHO I think he would have a case and trading standards would back him.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 14, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			If what the OP says is correct IMHO I think he would have a case and trading standards would back him.
		
Click to expand...

Could well fail on the 'must tell the trader about the problem as soon as you find out about it' clause.

As I posted earlier, I'd take the Credit Note as, unless it was an exorbitant price, I will spend enough throughout a year to use the value - even considering the 'won't give them any business' feeling.


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

The bag was Â£25, I'm going too look at the legal side of getting this sorted as it is now not about the money as such just getting satisfaction. If I fail I will write off the money as simply point blank refuse any further transactions between myself and Clubhouse.

It is now the principle of the thing. I was unfortunate that I traveled just before the 28 days period ended.

I have also spoken too the manufacturer of the bag too explain how a retailer treats customers when buying their products, I'd hope they are as unhappy about it as I am.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

They offered a new bag or a credit note even though you were outside the 28 day limit ? So even they didn't need too they still try to accomodate you 

It's not their fault you went on holiday ? They also offered to send the bag away to the manufacturer ? 

So what was exactly you wanted them to don?

It appears that they provided customer service beyond what is expected

Who is the manufacturer ?


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

It is a Cobra bag. 

I guess unless you experienced the manner in which they handled things I guess you don't get what my issue is.

I guess also we have differing customer service values, when I've been involved in CS I've always worked on keeping the customer happy, not blindly sticking too a policy that leaves a customer dissatisfied and ends up costing the company significantly more in lost trade.

I used them in the first instance as I live locally and am a little old school in that I buy local when possible, now I will go elsewhere regardless of location and difference in cost.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

They offered a replacement bag 

They offered a credit note to help towards the purchase of a new bag 

All this outside the 28 days of required refund

What did you want them to do ?

And reading through the posts they aren't going to lose significant sales


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

I intended spending much more on new equipment and others I know will not buy there any longer.

I wanted too be spoken too with respect in store.

If you read the thread properly a new bag was not required as I purchased one when away to replace the damaged one.

I maintain rank bad customer service which got no better after they knew I was a very dissatisfied customer.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They offered a replacement bag 

They offered a credit note to help towards the purchase of a new bag 

All this outside the 28 days of required refund

What did you want them to do ?

And reading through the posts they aren't going to lose significant sales
		
Click to expand...

I was going to buy a packet of pink castle tees along with a ball scooper but after reading happy hackers recent issue I'll keep my money in my pocket.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

So all you wanted was respect ?

When you want to the shop with your faulty item did they just dismiss you because anytime I have dealt with they have been nothing but polite and respectful ? 

You got a new bag - that isn't their that was your choice to purchase. 

So what did you want when you went back to the shop ?


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

Do you have a vested interest in continually defending them?

I bought a bag out of necessity, I don't know about you but carrying clubs, balls, gloves, tees, and drinks gets a tad cumbersome without the aide of a bag.

I went into the shop and said that I'd brought back faulty goods and that I'd look around as I didn't need a bag but would buy other things and pay the difference, I picked up shoes, a club and a couple of odds and sods then went too pay the balance, it was only when they tried too charge the full amount and I questioned this that I was told it would need to be sent too their returns department and that I MIGHT get credit for it.

I should have been told immediately, then when I said this wasn't really good customer service they said wait and they will see what they can do, someone I assume to be a manager came and just verbatim reeled off the 28 day policy and might as well just of turned his back on me when I questioned this.

If you find that acceptable then the shops where you live must truly be shocking.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			Do you have a vested interest in continually defending them?

I bought a bag out of necessity, I don't know about you but carrying clubs, balls, gloves, tees, and drinks gets a tad cumbersome without the aide of a bag.

I went into the shop and said that I'd brought back faulty goods and that I'd look around as I didn't need a bag but would buy other things and pay the difference, I picked up shoes, a club and a couple of odds and sods then went too pay the balance, it was only when they tried too charge the full amount and I questioned this that I was told it would need to be sent too their returns department and that I MIGHT get credit for it.

I should have been told immediately, then when I said this wasn't really good customer service they said wait and they will see what they can do, someone I assume to be a manager came and just verbatim reeled off the 28 day policy and might as well just of turned his back on me when I questioned this.

If you find that acceptable then the shops where you live must truly be shocking.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to LP what he says is correct and personally if I was in dispute about a bag and wanting a replacement, the last thing I'd do in the interim would be to go out and get another until a resolution had been found one way or another. I think CHG have actually acted with integrity and gone beyond what they needed to do especially with your holiday in there as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought they offered a credit note ?

So you went into the shop outside the 28 day return policy and appears made assumptions and demands without checking with that it was ok ? 

Yep it appears they have done nothing wrong , they are covered legally and still tried to see what they could do 

Yep I would be happy with that


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

aGood God it appears people on here skim read.

I'm not going to bother any further when people don't have the courtesy too read what you write.

I just thought I'd let others know how they operate. Seems trying too offer people some advice isn't fully appreciated on this thread/forum/site.

I should maybe have asked for a refund (a higher price) for the bag it was NECESSARY too buy,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

You could ask but the shop wouldn't have obliged 

You have come on and slated a very popular well known online and in store golf retailer that everyone on here rates highly and has nothing but good experiences with 

Also your expirence doesnt seem to be the fault of the shop and that actually went out of their way yo try and help even though they were under no obligation to do so legally


----------



## TheJezster (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			aGood God it appears people on here skim read.

I'm not going to bother any further when people don't have the courtesy too read what you write.

I just thought I'd let others know how they operate. Seems trying too offer people some advice isn't fully appreciated on this thread/forum/site.

I should maybe have asked for a refund (a higher price) for the bag it was NECESSARY too buy,
		
Click to expand...

I've read your posts fully and whilst it sounds like they probably could have handled it better, the actual solution seems fair enough. I get why you don't want to use them again but I also think that now you have an unrealistic expectation of what you want. Spend the credit and don't go again would be the obvious sensible answer. Oh and read this website: http://exploratory104banna.wordpress.com/tag/httptoortoo-com/


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

See you started off with such promise then become insulting.

The difference between, too, to, two or 2 is not germane in this conversation at all.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2014)

You sound like a right tosser to me mate.
Personally?
I'd give you your money back just to see the back of you.
I'll go even further.
If it's the Â£25.00 you're worried about, send me a PM with your address and I'll send you Â£25.00 myself just so you don't post on here anymore.


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 15, 2014)

There you go we've found the educational level eventually, I really thought that a Forum like this would be devoid of ill mannered fools who resort to name calling.

I might now though post all the more, when you know it annoys someone like you it just makes it all the more fun.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			There you go we've found the educational level eventually, I really thought that a Forum like this would be devoid of ill mannered fools who resort to name calling.

I might now though post all the more, when you know it annoys someone like you it just makes it all the more fun.
		
Click to expand...

Cushty.
You're a troll mate. Nothing more, nothing less.
12 posts all moaning about one thing....wanna come on a golfing holiday. You'd be great company.
And a Â£25.00 golf bag to hold all your expensive new clubs was never going to last long was it???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I'd give you your money back just to see the back of you.
I'll go even further.
If it's the Â£25.00 you're worried about, send me a PM with your address and I'll send you Â£25.00 myself just so you don't post on here anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on Smiffy, you might have hit on something here.................right how much are you lot going to offer for me not to post on here again. Cash up front via paypal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			Do you have a vested interest in continually defending them?

I bought a bag out of necessity, I don't know about you but carrying clubs, balls, gloves, tees, and drinks gets a tad cumbersome without the aide of a bag.

I went into the shop and said that I'd brought back faulty goods and that I'd look around as I didn't need a bag but would buy other things and pay the difference, I picked up shoes, a club and a couple of odds and sods then went too pay the balance, it was only when they tried too charge the full amount and I questioned this that I was told it would need to be sent too their returns department and that I MIGHT get credit for it.

I should have been told immediately, then when I said this wasn't really good customer service they said wait and they will see what they can do, someone I assume to be a manager came and just verbatim reeled off the 28 day policy and might as well just of turned his back on me when I questioned this.

If you find that acceptable then the shops where you live must truly be shocking.
		
Click to expand...

You originally said you were offered a credit note, this posts contradicts your opening post.

You have a gripe, we get that but reading between the lines your gripe is the Clubhouse Golf didn't handle it your way and didn't show the respect you wanted, who do you think you are? Paris Hilton!!!


----------



## matt71 (Oct 15, 2014)

blooming eck. This topic has gone a bit mental! what was the original question again?


----------



## TheJezster (Oct 15, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			See you started off with such promise then become insulting.

The difference between, too, to, two or 2 is not germane in this conversation at all.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you know what insulting is....  Certainly not what I wrote anyway.  And as for being relevant to the topic, it is when its hard to read because of the incorrect use of to or too ;-)


----------

